# Fitness Idols/Inspiration



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 24, 2020)

Who inspires Kiwis to become more fit and what’s their story?


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jul 24, 2020)

Jason Genova


----------



## oldTireWater (Jul 24, 2020)

Anyone who can run fast and far while carrying heavy shit. That's the most fundamental human task.








Spoiler



I once had a dude tell me that I was his fitness inspiration. I'm not sure if he was coming onto me, or it was because he was a foreigner (Korean I think) and thought is was ok to say shit like that in a locker room. It was not a comfortable experience. I think it makes me a Survivor, #metoo.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 24, 2020)

I only draw inspiration from Prophet Muscle and Mtn Dew advertisements.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jul 24, 2020)

Hiroo Onoda 

He lived in the jungle for 30 years fighting military, police, and armed villagers. He had a more than 30-0 KD ratio. He was able to literally dodge bullets from long range by moving one second after he heard a gun shot. He would also use thunder strikes to mask the sounds of his shots while hunting cows. 



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiroo_Onoda
		


Absolute insane level of discipline and fitness


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 24, 2020)

I check the deathfat forum before doing my workouts as inspiration.  But honestly one of my biggest motivators in keeping fit is not becoming lazy and miserable. I've been there and I don't want to go back.  I see all the deathfats who clearly hate their bodies and go out of their way to shame other women, and it really makes me want to treat myself as well as I can while also uplifting other women (with my big barbarian woman muscles that I'm going to have aaaaany day now)

I don't know how many people I can name specifically as fitness idols, but I would count Dana Glowacka as one. She's the person who broke the women's plank world record at an agonizing 4 hours and 19 minutes. When I heard about it I resolved to add planking to my workouts, with a goal of four minutes. I've been stuck at 1:40 (I've hit 2:40 before) but that's better than no planks at all.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jul 24, 2020)

Jeff Martone is another inspirational dude. He's got some great instructional videos.


----------



## Chewing Glass (Jul 24, 2020)

Billy Herrington


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 25, 2020)

Getting fit is easy but staying fit, especially as you get older, now that's difficult.
Here are some people who have that longevity.

*Jean Claude Van Damme*
Dude has always been in top shape and he's not really slowing down.
Still fit, still buff, still can do those crazy splits.
My goal is to age as well as him.





*Neils "Storm" Robitzky*
A street dancer since 1983 and a living legend in that field.
He will be 51 next week and he puts most 20 year olds to shame.
Check out this killer showcase from last year, it just gets crazier as it goes on:





*David Goggins*
He became known not too long ago after his book became a bestseller.
Ex-fatass turned navy SEAL, king of motivational speeches.





------------------------------------------------------------

And now for something to keep this from being a sausage fest:

*Demi Bagby*
I like to watch clips of this girl to get inspired.
She can really make you feel like you're not doing enough.
She also proves that girls can be cute and feminine even if they work out all the time.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 25, 2020)

Susan Powter. I even copied her hairstyle


----------



## oldTireWater (Jul 25, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> Ex-fatass


I thought it was "former fatass", just like the marines. "Once a fattie, always a fattie."


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 27, 2020)

*GLORY TO BE THE MAN WHO SACRIFICES SELF TO 
BRINGS GOD'S LIGHT THE BOTTOM OF THE ABYSS*
Praise God I'm not this man.


----------



## TerrorSperg99 (Jul 28, 2020)

The golden one I like his philosophy regarding training  also well he is arrogant in his earlier videos having a wife and kid seem to have made him really down to earth


----------



## Stoneheart (Jul 28, 2020)

Arnie....


----------



## Back me up! (Aug 1, 2020)

Don't be the Guy Carrying the Shoes


----------



## Idiotron (Aug 7, 2020)

*Simonster*
You sometimes see these big buff dudes who can lift heavy things but they're not really fit.
They're not fast, they're not agile, they're not flexible, they don't have stamina, their muscles don't have any real use outside of the gym.
Just big clunky piles of meat.
This dude is the opposite, more people should train to be like that.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone who had the dedication to bring themselves to the peak of their ability no matter who. That is drive i wish i had

edit: i wanted to add @ethical for motivation. Rarely do i realize or appreciate the inspiration of not becoming something. I like to liken him to an obese and immobile man who needs to be transported by forklift.


----------



## believe all women (Nov 18, 2020)

Dmitry Klokov. I like that the better olympic weightlifting teams (like Russia and China) tend to cycle through a lot of different exercises in training, unlike what a lot of powerlifters do, which keeps them athletic and agile, while still being extremely strong (Klokov has squatted 700+ pounds). He has a great physique, too. I think a lot of weightlifters have more proportional development than bodybuilders and gym bros, who often look weirdly disproportionate because of the way they train.


----------



## TurboCuck7000 (Mar 24, 2021)

Back me up! said:


> Don't be the Guy Carrying the Shoes


I don't get it.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Mar 25, 2021)

Ronnie Coleman, Annie Thorsdottir, Brian Shaw, and Arnold of course.
Perhaps more than all the others is the fictional character He-Man


----------



## Back me up! (Mar 25, 2021)

Joky said:


> I don't get it.



When disaster strikes you are either the dude carrying your wife & child to safety or so weak you're left carrying every one shoes.


----------



## Azovka (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't tend to watch Fitness YT often, but one channel that really stuck out to me was Natacha Oceane. 




She just makes a way better impression than most female fitness youtubers imo, and her marathon & various army / navy fitness tests have pushed me towards bettering my own performances.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Mar 29, 2021)

I have to add Arnold here. The golden one since he seems to be doing mma and running instead of just weightlifting. That one actor who played thor in the marvel movies, don't remember his name.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 1, 2021)

The Piano man. RIP to a real one.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 4, 2021)

I follow Nahla Monroe on Insta and she's got the exact bad bitch look I want to go for minus the lip injections that I'm pretty sure she has



Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## Ndnd (Apr 9, 2021)

Ethan Suplee! I’ve been a huge fan of his since _Mallrats _and while I miss seeing him play the derpy fat guy, his physical transformation has been truly inspirational.





(I was scared for Kevin Smith though.  I’m glad he lost weight after going vegan, but the first time I saw him after his dramatic weight loss I legit thought he had AIDS)


----------

